# Odds of successful queen mating in November in Houston?



## shaneTX (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm wondering what the chances of getting a queen mated this time of year in Houston? anyone with experience in the south?

It's fall in Houston with highs in the 70-80s and lows in the upper 50s. My hives still have drone cells so there must drones in local hives.

A real bummer because I had a nice laying queen and I either lost her or killed her during some hive maintenance because a few days later there were queen cells all over the place. (grrr) That was October 27th. 

To increase the odds of getting a laying queen, I split the hive so there would be at least 2 queens out to mate. 

My understanding is that late fall queen mating can be chancy. I thought I read somewhere that it was only like a 25% chance of mating but I cant seem to find that anymwhere. 
Anyone with experience on this?


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Although I got one mated last year in December, I would think the odds are rather bad now. I suspect it is due to the weather, but I haven't seen many drones in any of my hives since mid-summer. Last year they were everywhere.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I think it's possible. I was watching some of my hives this past week and several still had drones flying during the warm part of the day. So you might get lucky. LOL Not sure how good she would be mated but, I think it's quite possible if your weather is like ours here in North Florida and I think it's normally pretty close.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

I raise several queens a year and I am just west of you 100 miles. This year I observed the bees kicking out drones early. I would not attempt raising queens this time of year. Good luck. If it happens let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Son of Pete (Feb 18, 2017)

Well Shane, what happened with your November mating attempt? I am in Central Florida, and I find myself in the same position as you were last year.


----------



## shaneTX (Jun 7, 2016)

Son of Pete said:


> Well Shane, what happened with your November mating attempt? I am in Central Florida, and I find myself in the same position as you were last year.



she mated fine.. And her colony exploded in the spring and had a nice honey production in the spring. I don't think she survived through the summer or was sent packing.. By August, that hive was super mean and I couldn't locate her anymore. 

shane


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

I got one mated in late Oct in Minnesota. Saw first eggs on Oct 26. It's significantly colder here. 

Let it run it's course, but maybe make a backup plan just in case.


----------



## Son of Pete (Feb 18, 2017)

shaneTX said:


> she mated fine.. And her colony exploded in the spring and had a nice honey production in the spring. I don't think she survived through the summer or was sent packing.. By August, that hive was super mean and I couldn't locate her anymore.
> 
> shane


Thanks Shane. I was able to pull off some late November splits here in Central Florida this year. Made 5 splits early last month. Virgins emerged on or around Nov. 18. Checked them today and 4 of the 5 have laying queens.


----------

